# باقة رومانسية للمخطوبين والمتزوجين حصريا



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

باقة رومانسية 

للمخطوبين والمتزوجين حصريا 












باقة رومانسية للمخطوبين والمتزوجين حصريا 

من اجمل ما قرات 

اهديها لاحلى متزوجين ومخطوبين من اصدقائى 

يعنى بدل الورد 

ههههههههههه

طبعا انا مش رقيقة كدة لاكتب تلك الالماسات 
انا متذوقة فقط للشعر 


اتمنى ان يعجبكم 



:download:

عندما تجيش المشاعر *.. كلمات د. أديب بازهـير*​عندما تجيش المشاعر .. وتهمس الأحاسيس .. وتجن العاطفة وتقوى عاصفة الشوق ... ! ​أتذكر أنني لا أزال متسوقاً في حبكي .. عابراً أزقة العناء ... !​ياأيتها الوفاء ... ياأيتها الصفاء ... ياأيتها النقاء ... ​اعلمي أنني لن ولن أترك حبكي لحظة من اللحظات ...​واعلمي أنني كنت ولا زلت وسأكون أحبكي ...​واعلمي أن حبكي خالد مخلد في ذاكرتي ...​واعلمي أني أستمتع بسكنات حبكي التي ستخلد أجمل الذكريات ....​ *كلمات*​*د. أديب بازهير*
*مغرم رومانسية*

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

*عذبني الليل  .. كلمات د. أديب بازهـير*​عزيزتي أتعلمين ؟​كم عذبني الليل بدونك .. !​أهواكي .. أعشقكي ..​لا أدري خائف .. منكي .. أم .. عليكي .. !​الحيرة هي مشكلتي .. لكن .. !​أعتقد أني أحبكي .. !​نعم أحبكي .. !​كيف .. ؟؟؟ .. لا أدري .. ؟؟​حائر .. ؟؟؟​هل تبادليني الحب .. أم سيظل عذاب الليل .. ؟​ 
 *كلمات*​*د. أديب بازهير**مغرم رومانسية*


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

*عند لقياك .. كلمات د. أديب بازهـير*​كيف كنت أحلم بلقياك .. كيف كنت أنتظر رؤياك .. كيف كنت أعد الليالي .. ​كيف كنت راضي بحالي .. كيف كنت أتخيل طيفك .. كيف كنت أرسم شكلك .. ​قبل لقياك .. سنين أهدرت ليتها لا تحسب من عمري .. ​قبل لقياك .. أوقاتي سيوف لم أحسن تقطيعها فقطعتني .. ​قبل لقياك .. حياتي فضاء مليء بكواكب الأوهام .. ​احلام أحلم لرؤياكي .. وعواطف أعطف للقياكي .. وحنان أحن لهمسكي .. ​ورهاف ولهفه .. نعم يالها من لهفة .. انها لهفة شوقي قبل لقياك .. !​عند لقياك .. يالها من لحظات .. يالها من سكنات .. يالها من عبرات .. ​عند لقياك .. أمواج متلاطمة من ألفاظ العشق .. ​عند لقياك .. رياح واعصار مقرونة بالحب الصادق .. ​عند لقياك .. مشاعر جياشة من الاحساس الصادق .. ​عند لقياك .. حرارة من القبلات التي تطفيء حرارة الشوق .. ​عند لقياك .. دفء من الأحضان التي تحطم جدران الآهات .. ​آه .. آه .. وبعدها .. افترقنا .. وكان الفراق أصعب من لحظه شوق قبل اللقاء .. ​فعند لقياك .. لست أدري .. فكنت أحسب اللقاء سيطفيء غليل البعد .. ​ليتنا لم نلتقي .. أو ليتنا التقينا ولم نفترق .. أو ليتنا عاصرنا أوقات قبل اللقاء .. ​قبل اللقاء كان قلبي يحلم باللقاء .. وعند اللقاء صار قلبي يحلم بالبقاء .. ​وبعد اللقاء لم يعد هناك قلب يحلم .. فقلبي موجود بيني وبينك .. انه اللقاء .. ​ففكري يحن للقياكي ثانية .. لعل فكري يجد قلبي فيركد بعدها .. !​*عند لقياك .. كلمات د. أديب بازهـير​كيف كنت أحلم بلقياك .. كيف كنت أنتظر رؤياك .. كيف كنت أعد الليالي .. ​كيف كنت راضي بحالي .. كيف كنت أتخيل طيفك .. كيف كنت أرسم شكلك .. ​قبل لقياك .. سنين أهدرت ليتها لا تحسب من عمري .. ​قبل لقياك .. أوقاتي سيوف لم أحسن تقطيعها فقطعتني .. ​قبل لقياك .. حياتي فضاء مليء بكواكب الأوهام .. ​احلام أحلم لرؤياكي .. وعواطف أعطف للقياكي .. وحنان أحن لهمسكي .. ​ورهاف ولهفه .. نعم يالها من لهفة .. انها لهفة شوقي قبل لقياك .. !​عند لقياك .. يالها من لحظات .. يالها من سكنات .. يالها من عبرات .. ​عند لقياك .. أمواج متلاطمة من ألفاظ العشق .. ​عند لقياك .. رياح واعصار مقرونة بالحب الصادق .. ​عند لقياك .. مشاعر جياشة من الاحساس الصادق .. ​عند لقياك .. حرارة من القبلات التي تطفيء حرارة الشوق .. ​عند لقياك .. دفء من الأحضان التي تحطم جدران الآهات .. ​آه .. آه .. وبعدها .. افترقنا .. وكان الفراق أصعب من لحظه شوق قبل اللقاء .. ​فعند لقياك .. لست أدري .. فكنت أحسب اللقاء سيطفيء غليل البعد .. ​ليتنا لم نلتقي .. أو ليتنا التقينا ولم نفترق .. أو ليتنا عاصرنا أوقات قبل اللقاء .. ​قبل اللقاء كان قلبي يحلم باللقاء .. وعند اللقاء صار قلبي يحلم بالبقاء .. ​وبعد اللقاء لم يعد هناك قلب يحلم .. فقلبي موجود بيني وبينك .. انه اللقاء .. ​ففكري يحن للقياكي ثانية .. لعل فكري يجد قلبي فيركد بعدها .. !​كلماتد. أديب بازهيرمغرم رومانسية*


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

الملك   الرومانسى  :  جبران خليل جبران











يا فتاة يجلو النبوغ حلاها 
                   ولها من كرامة ما تشاء
أتريدين في كتابك شعرا 
                   هو سؤر بمهجتي أو ذماء
ذاك فضل يتيح لأسمى فخرا 
                   أحرزته من قبله أسماء
فاقبلي هذه القوافي أزجيها 
                   وفيها تحية وثناء
ليس بدعا وأنت ما أنت أن 
                   أطنب فيك الكتاب والشعراء
أدب رائع ونظم ونثر 
                   كل لفظ يشع منه ضياء
ولسان طلق ولحظ يرى الغيب 
                   وجفن يغض منه الحياء
كيف لا يستبيهم ذلك الوجه 
                   البديع الحلي وذاك الذكاء
ما معانيهم الحسان لدى 
                   أدنى معانيك أيها الحسناء


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

بِاللَّـهِ يـا ...قَلـبـي

أُكـتـم ...هَـــواك

وَاخفِ الَّذي نَشكـوه

عَمّن يَـراكَ ...تَغنَـم


مَن بـاحَ ...بِالأَسـرار

يُشابـه ...الأَحـمَـق

فَالصَّمتُ ...وَالكِتمـان

أَحرى بِمَن ...يَعشَـق

بِاللَّـهِ يـا ...قَلـبـي

إِذا أَتـــــــاك

مُستَعـلـمٌ ...يَـسـأل

عَمّـا دَهـاك فَاِكتُـم


يـا قَلـبُ إِن قالـوا

أَيـنَ الَّتـي تَهـوى

قُل قَد سَبَت ...غَيـري

ثُـمّ اِدّعِ ...السَّـلـوى

بِاللَّـهِ يـا ...قَلـبـي

اِسـتُـر جَـــواك

فَما الَّـذي ...يضنيـك

إِلّا دواك فَـاِعـلَـم


الحُبّ فـي ...الأَرواح

كَخَمرَةٍ فـي ...الكـاس

ما بانَ مِنهـا ...مـاء

وَما خَفـي ...أَنفـاس

بِاللَّـهِ يـا ...قَلـبـي

اِحـبِـس ...عـنـاك

إِن ضَجّتِ ...الأَبحـار

أَو هَدَّت الأَفلاك تَسلم 


من أشعار جبران خليل جبران ​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

قطرات الندى​ 
لم اعد داريا الى اين اذهب***** كل يوم احس انك اقرب​ 
كل يوم يصير وجهك جــــــزءا*****منى ويصبح العمر اخصب​ 
وتصير الاشكال اجمل شكلا****وتصير الاشياء احلى واطيب​ 
قد تسربت فى مسامات جلدى****مثلماقطرة الندى تتسرب​ 
اعتيادى على غيابك صعب****واعتيادى على حضورك اصعب​ 
كم انا .. كم احبك...حتى **** ان نفسى من نفسها تتعجب​ 
يسكن الشعر فى حدائق عينيك*** فلولا عينيك لاشعر يكتب​ 
منذ احببتك الشموس استدارت**** والسموات صرنا انقى وارحب​ 
منذ احببتك ,,, البحار جميعا***اصبحت من مياه عينيك تشرب​ 
اتمنى لو كنت بوبو عيني*****اترانى طلبت ماليس يطلب​ 
انتى احلى خرافة فى حياتى***والذى يتبع الخرافات يتعب.



​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

يعنى لما تنكدوا على بعض 

ههههههههههههههههه


:download:
​
علمني حبك ..أن أحزن ****** و أنا محتاج منذ عصور

لامرأة تجعلني أحزن ******** لامرأة أبكي بين ذراعيها مثل العصفور

لامرأة.. تجمع أجزائي ******** كشظايا البلور المكسور

علمني حبك سيدتي أسوء عادات ****** علمني أخرج من بيتي

في الليلة ألاف المرات ******* و أجرب طب العطارين..

و أطرق باب العرافات.. ***** علمني ..أخرج من بيتي..

لأمشط أرصفة الطرقات ***** و أطارد وجهك..

في الأمطار.. *****و في أضواء السيارات..

و أطارد ثوبك..****** في أثواب المجهولات

و أطارد طيفك.. ******حتى..حتى..

في أوراق الإعلانات.. ***** علمني حبك كيف أهيم على وجهي..ساعات

بحثا عن شعر غجري***** تحسده كل الغجريات

بحثا عن وجه ٍ..عن صوتٍ.. *****هو كل الأوجه و الأصواتْ

أدخلني حبكِ.. سيدتي ******* مدن الأحزانْ..

و أنا من قبلكِ لم أدخلْ ******مدنَ الأحزان..

لم أعرف أبداً..******* أن الدمع هو الإنسان

أن الإنسان بلا حزنٍ ****** ذكرى إنسانْ..

علمني حبكِ..******* أن أتصرف كالصبيانْ 

أن أرسم وجهك بالطبشور على الحيطانْ..*****و على أشرعة الصيادينَ

على الأجراس, على الصلبانْ***** علمني حبكِ..كيف الحبُّ

يغير خارطة الأزمانْ..*****علمني أني حين أحبُّ..

تكف الأرض عن الدورانْ*******علمني حبك أشياءً..

ما كانت أبداً في الحسبانْ*****فقرأت أقاصيصَ الأطفالِ..


دخلت قصور ملوك الجانْ******و حلمت بأن تزوجني

بنتُ السلطان..*****تلك العيناها ..

أصفى من ماء الخلجانْ ***** تلك الشفتاها..

أشهى من زهر الرمانْ*****و حلمت بأني أخطفها مثل الفرسانْ..

و حلمت بأني أهديها أطواق اللؤلؤ و المرجانْ..*****علمني حبك يا سيدتي, ما الهذيانْ

علمني كيف يمر العمر..******و لا تأتي بنت السلطانْ..

علمني حبكِ..******كيف أحبك في كل الأشياءْ

في الشجر العاري, في الأوراق اليابسة الصفراءْ******في الجو الماطر.. في الأنواءْ..

في أصغر مقهى.. نشرب فيهِ..*****مساءً..قهوتنا السوداءْ..

علمني حبك أن آوي..******لفنادقَ ليس لها أسماءْ

و كنائس ليس لها أسماءْ*****و مقاهٍ ليس لها أسماءْ

علمني حبكِ..كيف الليلُ*****يضخم أحزان الغرباءْ..

علمني..كيف أرى بيروتْ*****إمرأة..طاغية الإغراءْ..

إمراةً..تلبس كل كل مساءْ*****أجمل ما تملك من أزياءْ

علمني حبك أن أبكي من غير بكاءْ*****علمني كيف ينام الحزن 

كغلام مقطوع القدمينْ..******في طرق (الروشة) و (الحمراء)..

علمني حبك أن أحزنْ..******و أمنا محتاج منذ عصور

لامرأة تجعلني أحزنْ..******لامرأة تجمع أجزائي..

كشظايا البلور المكسور​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

يـــــــــــــــــــــدك 




​
يـدُكِ التي حَطَّـتْ على كَتِفـي

كحَمَامَـةٍ .. نَزلَتْ لكي تَشـربْ



عنـدي تسـاوي ألـفَ مملَكَـةٍ

يـا ليتَـها تبقـى ولا تَذهَـبْ



تلكَ السَّـبيكَةُ.. كيـفَ أرفضُها؟

مَنْ يَرفضُ السُّكنى على كوكَبْ؟



لَهَـثَ الخـيالُ على ملاسَـتِها

وانهَارَ عندَ سـوارِها المُذْهَـبْ



الشّمـسُ.. نائمـةٌ على كتفـي

قـبَّلتُـها ألْـفـاً ولـم أتعَـبْ



نَهْـرٌ حـريريٌّ .. ومَرْوَحَـةٌ

صـينيَّةٌ .. وقصـيدةٌ تُكتَـبْ..



يَدُكِ المليسـةُ ، كيـفَ أقنِـعُها

أنِّي بها .. أنّـي بها مُعجَـبْ؟



قولـي لَهَا .. تَمْضـي برحلتِها

فَلَهَا جميـعُ .. جميعُ ما تَرغبْ



يدُكِ الصغيرةُ .. نَجمةٌ هَرَبَـتْ

مـاذا أقـولُ لنجمـةٍ تلعـبْ؟



أنا سـاهرٌ .. ومعي يـدُ امرأةٍ

بيضاءُ.. هل أشهى وهل أطيَبْ؟​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

أحبك 

أحبك واكتب حبي على وجه كل غمامة 

واعطي مكاتيب عشقي لكل يمامة 

احبك في زمن العنف ............

من قال أني اريد السلامة 

أحبك يا امراة من بلادي 

وانوي على شفتيك الاقامة ....



نزار قباني​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

*أحـــبك*​ 


*أحبك كما انتي .. بلا مساحيق ..ولا طلاء*​ 
*أحبك ..بسيطه ....عفوية*​ 
*أحبك كما تحب الزهر في الحقول ... والنجوم في السماء *​ 
*فالحب ليس مسرحا نعرض فيه الازياء*​ 
*لكنه الشمس التي تضئ في أرواحنا .. والنبل .. والرقى ..والعطاء*​ 


*أحبك بكل مالدي من صدق .. ومن طفوله ..وكل ما أحمل للإنسان من مشاعر جميله*​ 
*أحبك غزاله هاربه من سلطه القبيله أحبك قصيده ما كتبت .. وجنه على حدود الغيم*​ 
*مستحيله*​ 


*أحبك لذاتي .. وليس للكحل الذي يمطر في عينيك ..وليس للورد الذي يلون خديك*​ 
*وليس للشمع الذي يذوب من أصابع يديك .. أحبك تلميذه تعلمت مبادئ الحب على يديك*​ 
*وكم جميل معك الكلام .. أحبك أنسانه .. من حقها أن تصنع القرار*​ 


*أحبك بوجهك الضاحك ..أو بوجهك الحزين.. في لحظة الهدوء .. أو لحظة الجنون *​ 
*في قلقي .. في غيرتي .. في غضبي عليك .. في حنيني*​ 
*أحبك .. من أجل حبي وحده *​ 
*أحبك .. من أجل فكري وحده .. لا لرنين ضحكتك ... أو لشعرك الطويل والقصير *​ 
*أو جسدك المغزول من ضوء ومن حرير *​ 
*أحبك *​ 


*أحبك .. برغم ما ارتكبتيه في الحب من أخطاء .. ولا تواخذيني*​ 
*إذا غضبت .. أو رفضت .. أو سبحت عكس الماء .. ولا تعاتبيني*​ 
*فإنني ياسيدتي في بدايه الأشياء .. فأنتي عن يميني .. والخوف عن شمالي *​ 


*.. أحبك .. في أي شهر كان .. في أي عام كان .. في أي فصل كان*​ 
*تحت سماء الصيف .. أو عباءة الشتاء *​ 
*أحبيني*
*نزار قباني*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

*أكثرُ ما يعذّبني في حُبِّكِ.. 

أنني لا أستطيع أن أحبّكِ أكثرْ.. 

وأكثرُ ما يضايقني في حواسّي الخمسْ.. 

أنها بقيتْ خمساً.. لا أكثَرْ.. 

إنَّ امرأةً إستثنائيةً مثلكِ 

تحتاجُ إلى أحاسيسَ إستثنائيَّهْ.. 

وأشواقٍ إستثنائيَّهْ.. 

ودموعٍ إستثنايَّهْ.. 

وديانةٍ رابعَهْ.. 

لها تعاليمُها ، وطقوسُها، وجنَّتُها، ونارُها. 

إنَّ امرأةً إستثنائيَّةً مثلكِ.. 

تحتاجُ إلى كُتُبٍ تُكْتَبُ لها وحدَها.. 

وحزنٍ خاصٍ بها وحدَها.. 

وموتٍ خاصٍ بها وحدَها 

وزَمَنٍ بملايين الغُرف.. 

تسكنُ فيه وحدها.. 

لكنّني واأسفاهْ.. 

لا أستطيع أن أعجنَ الثواني 

على شكل خواتمَ أضعُها في أصابعكْ 

فالسنةُ محكومةٌ بشهورها 

والشهورُ محكومةٌ بأسابيعها 

والأسابيعُ محكومةٌ بأيامِها 

وأيّامي محكومةٌ بتعاقب الليل والنهارْ 

في عينيكِ البَنَفسجيتيْنْ... 

2 

أكثرُ ما يعذِّبني في اللغة.. أنّها لا تكفيكِ. 

وأكثرُ ما يضايقني في الكتابة أنها لا تكتُبُكِ.. 

أنتِ امرأةٌ صعبهْ.. 

كلماتي تلهثُ كالخيول على مرتفعاتكْ.. 

ومفرداتي لا تكفي لاجتياز مسافاتك الضوئيَّهْ.. 

معكِ لا توجدُ مشكلة.. 

إنَّ مشكلتي هي مع الأبجديَّهْ.. 

مع ثمانٍ وعشرين حرفاً، لا تكفيني لتغطية بوصة 

واحدةٍ من مساحات أنوثتكْ.. 

ولا تكفيني لإقامة صلاة شكرٍ واحدةٍ لوجهك 

الجميلْ... 

إنَّ ما يحزنني في علاقتي معكِ.. 

أنكِ امرأةٌ متعدِّدهْ.. 

واللغةُ واحِدهْ.. 

فماذا تقترحين أن أفعلْ؟ 

كي أتصالح مع لغتي.. 

وأُزيلَ هذه الغُربَهْ.. 

بين الخَزَفِ، وبين الأصابعْ 

بين سطوحكِ المصقولهْ.. 

وعَرَباتي المدفونةِ في الثلجْ.. 

بين محيط خصركِ.. 

وطُموحِ مراكبي.. 

لاكتشاف كرويّة الأرضْ.. 

3 

ربما كنتِ راضيةً عنِّي.. 

لأنني جعلتكِ كالأميرات في كُتُب الأطفالْ 

ورسمتُكِ كالملائكة على سقوف الكنائس.. 

ولكني لستُ راضياً عن نفسي.. 

فقد كان بإمكاني أن أرسمكِ بطريقة أفضلْ. 

وأوزّعَ الوردَ والذَهَبَ حول إليتيْكِ.. بشكلٍ أفضلْ. 

ولكنَّ الوقت فاجأني. 

وأنا معلَّقٌ بين النحاس.. وبين الحليبْ.. 

بين النعاس.. وبين البحرْ.. 

بين أظافر الشهوة.. ولحم المرايا.. 

بين الخطوط المنحنية.. والخطوط المستقيمهْ.. 

ربما كنتِ قانعةً، مثل كلّ النساءْ، 

بأيّة قصيدة حبٍ . تُقال لكِ.. 

أما أنا فغير قانعٍ بقناعاتكْ.. 

فهناك مئاتٌ من الكلمات تطلب مقابلتي.. 

ولا أقابلها.. 

وهناك مئاتٌ من القصائدْ.. 

تجلس ساعات في غرفة الإنتظار.. 

فأعتذر لها.. 

إنني لا أبحث عن قصيدةٍ ما.. 

لإمرأةٍ ما.. 

ولكنني أبحث عن "قصيدتكِ" أنتِ.... 

4 

إنني عاتبٌ على جسدي.. 

لأنه لم يستطع ارتداءكِ بشكل أفضلْ.. 

وعاتبٌ على مسامات جلدي.. 

لأنها لم تستطع أن تمتصَّكِ بشكل أفضلْ.. 

وعاتبٌ على فمي.. 

لأنه لم يلتقط حبّات اللؤلؤ المتناثرة على امتداد 

شواطئكِ بشكلٍ أفضلْ.. 

وعاتبٌ على خيالي.. 

لأنه لم يتخيَّل كيف يمكن أن تنفجر البروق، 

وأقواسُ قُزَحْ.. 

من نهدين لم يحتفلا بعيد ميلادهما الثامنِ عشر.. 

بصورة رسميَّهْ... 

ولكن.. ماذا ينفع العتب الآنْ.. 

بعد أن أصبحتْ علاقتنا كبرتقالةٍ شاحبة، 

سقطت في البحرْ.. 

لقد كان جسدُكِ مليئاً باحتمالات المطرْ.. 

وكان ميزانُ الزلازلْ 

تحت سُرّتِكِ المستديرةِ كفم طفلْ.. 

يتنبأ باهتزاز الأرضْ.. 

ويعطي علامات يوم القيامهْ.. 

ولكنني لم أكن ذكياً بما فيه الكفايه.. 

لألتقط إشاراتكْ.. 

ولم أكن مثقفاً بما فيه الكفايه... 

لأقرأ أفكار الموج والزَبَدْ 

وأسمعَ إيقاعَ دورتكِ الدمويّهْ.... 

5 

أكثر ما يعذِّبني في تاريخي معكِ.. 

أنني عاملتُكِ على طريقة بيدبا الفيلسوفْ.. 

ولم أعاملكِ على طريقة رامبو.. وزوربا.. 

وفان كوخ.. وديكِ الجنّ.. وسائر المجانينْ 

عاملتُك كأستاذ جامعيّْ.. 

يخاف أن يُحبَّ طالبته الجميلهْ.. 

حتى لا يخسَر شرَفَه الأكاديمي.. 

لهذا أشعر برغبةٍ طاغية في الإعتذار إليكِ.. 

عن جميع أشعار التصوُّف التي أسمعتكِ إياها.. 

يوم كنتِ تأتينَ إليَّ.. 

مليئةً كالسنبُلهْ.. 

وطازجةً كالسمكة الخارجة من البحرْ.. 

6 

أعتذر إليكِ.. 

بالنيابة عن ابن الفارض، وجلال الدين الرومي، 

ومحي الدين بن عربي.. 

عن كلَّ التنظيرات.. والتهويمات.. والرموز.. 

والأقنعة التي كنتُ أضعها على وجهي، في 

غرفة الحُبّْ.. 

يوم كان المطلوبُ منِّي.. 

أن أكونَ قاطعاً كالشفرة 

وهجومياً كفهدٍ إفريقيّْ.. 

أشعرُ برغبة في الإعتذار إليكِ.. 

عن غبائي الذي لا مثيلَ له.. 

وجبني الذي لا مثيل له.. 

وعن كل الحكم المأثورة.. 

التي كنتُ أحفظها عن ظهر قلبْ.. 

وتلوتُها على نهديكِ الصغيريْْنْ.. 

فبكيا كطفلينِ معاقبينِ.. وناما دون عشاءْ.. 

7 

أعترفُ لكِ يا سيّدتي.. 

أنّكِ كنتِ امرأةً إستثنائيَّهْ 

وأنَّ غبائي كان استثنائياً... 

فاسمحي لي أن أتلو أمامكِ فِعْلَ الندامَهْ 

عن كلِّ مواقف الحكمة التي صدرتْ عنِّي.. 

فقد تأكّد لي.. 

بعدما خسرتُ السباقْ.. 

وخسرتُ نقودي.. 

وخيولي.. 

أن الحكمةَ هي أسوأُ طَبَقٍ نقدِّمهُ.. 

لامرأةٍ نحبُّها....
*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

جواري اتخذت مقعدها كوعاء الورد في اطمئنانها 

وكتاب ضارع في يدها يحصد الفضلة من إيمانها 

يثب الفنجان من لهفته في يدي ، شوقا إلى فنجانها 

آه من قبعة الشمس التي يلهث الصيف على خيطانها 

جولة الضوء على ركبتها زلزلت روحي من أركانها 

هي من فنجانها شاربة وأنا أشرب من أجفانها 

قصة العينين .. تستعبدني من رأى الأنجم في طوفانها 

كلما حدقت فيها ضحكت وتعرى الثلج في أسنانها 

شاركيني قهوة الصبح .. ولا تدفني نفسك في أشجانها 

إنني جارك يا سيدتي والربى تسأل عن جيرانها 

من أنا .. خلي السؤالات أنا لوحة تبحث عن ألوانها 

موعدا .. سيدتي! وابتسمت وأشارت لي إلى عنوانها.. 

وتطلعت فلم ألمح سوى طبعة الحمرة في فنجانها 

*****





​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

*أشهد أن لا أمرأه إلا أنت*

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

أتقنت اللعبة إلا أنت 

واحتملت حماقتي 

عشرة أعوام كما احتملت 

واصطبرت على جنوني مثلما صبرت 

وقلمت أظافري 

ورتبت دفاتري 

وأدخلتني روضة الأطفال 

إلا أنت .. 

2 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

تشبهني كصورة زيتية 

في الفكر والسلوك إلا أنت 

والعقل والجنون إلا أنت 

والملل السريع 

والتعلق السريع 

إلا أنت .. 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

قد أخذت من اهتمامي 

نصف ما أخذت 

واستعمرتني مثلما فعلت 

وحررتني مثلما فعلت 

3 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

تعاملت معي كطفل عمره شهران 

إلا أنت .. 

وقدمت لي لبن العصفور 

والأزهار والألعاب 

إلا أنت .. 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

كانت معي كريمة كالبحر 

راقية كالشعر 

ودللتني مثلما فعلت 

وأفسدتني مثلما فعلت 

أشهد أن لا امرأة 

قد جعلت طفولتي 

تمتد للخمسين .. إلا أنت 

 :download:

4 و5 حذفتهم الرقابة ههههههههههههه



6 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

تجتاحني في لحظات العشق كالزلزال 

تحرقني .. تغرقني 

تشعلني .. تطفئني 

تكسرني نصفين كالهلال 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

تحتل نفسي أطول احتلال 

وأسعد احتلال 

تزرعني 

وردا دمشقيا 

ونعناعا 

وبرتقال 

يا امرأة 

اترك تحت شعرها أسئلتي 

ولم تجب يوما على سؤال 

يا امرأة هي اللغات كلها 

لكنها 

تلمس بالذهن ولا تقال 

7 

أيتها البحرية العينين 

والشمعية اليدين 

والرائعة الحضور 

أيتها البيضاء كالفضة 

والملساء كالبلور 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

على محيط خصرها . .تجتمع العصور 

وألف ألف كوكب يدور 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً .. غيرك يا حبيبتي 

على ذراعيها تربى أول الذكور 

وآخر الذكور 

8 

أيتها اللماحة الشفافة 

العادلة الجميلة 

أيتها الشهية البهية 

الدائمة الطفوله 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

تحررت من حكم أهل الكهف إلا أنت 

وكسرت أصنامهم 

وبددت أوهامهم 

وأسقطت سلطة أهل الكهف إلا أنت 

أشهد أن لا امرأة 

إستقبلت بصدرها خناجر القبيلة 

واعتبرت حبي لها 

خلاصة الفضيله 

9 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

جاءت تماما مثلما انتظرت 

وجاء طول شعرها أطول مما شئت أو حلمت 

وجاء شكل نهدها 

مطابقا لكل ما خططت أو رسمت 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

تخرج من سحب الدخان .. إن دخنت 

تطير كالحمامة البيضاء في فكري .. إذا فكرت 

يا امرأة ..كتبت عنها كتبا بحالها 

لكنها برغم شعري كله 

قد بقيت .. أجمل من جميع ما كتبت 

10 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

مارست الحب معي بمنتهى الحضاره 

وأخرجتني من غبار العالم الثالث 

إلا أنت 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

قبلك حلت عقدي 

وثقفت لي جسدي 

وحاورته مثلما تحاور القيثاره 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

إلا أنت .. 

إلا أنت .. 

إلا أنت


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

*أحبك جداً*

أحبك جداً 

وأعرف أن الطريق إلى المستحيل طويـل 

وأعرف أنك ست النساء 

وليس لدي بديـل 

وأعرف أن زمان الحنيـن انتهى 

ومات الكلام الجميل 

... 

لست النساء ماذا نقول 

أحبك جدا... 

... 

أحبك جداً وأعرف أني أعيش بمنفى 

وأنت بمنفى 

وبيني وبينك 

ريحٌ 

وغيمٌ 

وبرقٌ 

ورعدٌ 

وثلجٌ ونـار 

وأعرف أن الوصول لعينيك وهمٌ 

وأعرف أن الوصول إليك 

انتحـار 

ويسعدني 

أن أمزق نفسي لأجلك أيتها الغالية 

ولو خيروني 

لكررت حبك للمرة الثانية 

... 

يا من غزلت قميصك من ورقات الشجر 

أيا من حميتك بالصبر من قطرات المطر 

أحبك جداً 

... 

وأعرف أني أسافر في بحر عينيك 

دون يقين 

وأترك عقلي ورائي وأركض 

أركض 

أركض خلف جنونـي 

... 

أيا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها 

سألتك بالله لا تتركيني 

لا تتركيني 

فماذا أكون أنا إذا لم تكوني 

أحبك جداً 

وجداً وجداً 

وأرفض من نــار حبك أن أستقيلا 

وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشق أن يستقلا... 

وما همني 

إن خرجت من الحب حيا 

وما همني 

إن خرجت قتيلا


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

اعياد الميلاد وراس السنة 

ههههههههههه


:download:



*كلَ عام وأنتِ حبيبتي..*

1 

كل عامٍ وأنت حبيبتي.. 

أقولها لك، 

عندما تدق الساعة منتصف الليل 

وتغرق السنة الماضية في مياه أحزاني 

كسفينةٍ مصنوعةٍ من الورق.. 

أقولها لك على طريقتي.. 

متجاوزاً كل الطقوس الاحتفاليه 

التي يمارسها العالم منذ 1975 سنة.. 

وكاسراً كل تقاليد الفرح الكاذب 

التي يتمسك بها الناس منذ 1975 سنة.. 

ورافضاً.. 

كل العبارات الكلاسيكية.. 

التي يرددها الرجال على مسامع النساء 

منذ 1975 سنة.. 

2 

كل عامٍ وأنت حبيبتي.. 

أقولها لك بكل بساطه.. 

كما يقرأ طفلٌ صلاته قبل النوم 

وكما يقف عصفورٌ على سنبلة قمح.. 

فتزداد الأزاهير المشغولة على ثوبك الأبيض.. 

زهرةً.. 

وتزداد المراكب المنتظرة في مياه عينيك.. 

مركباً.. 

أقولها لك بحرارةٍ ونزق 

كما يضرب الراقص الاسباني قدمه بالأرض 

فتتشكل ألوف الدوائر 

حول محيط الكرة الأرضيه.. 

..................................... 

..................................... 

..................................... 

3 

كل عامٍ وأنت حبيبتي.. 

هذه هي الكلمات الأربع.. 

التي سألفها بشريطٍ من القصب 

وأرسلها إليك ليلة رأس السنه. 

كل البطاقات التي يبيعونها في المكتبات 

لا تقول ما أريده.. 

وكل الرسوم التي عليها.. 

من شموعٍ.. وأجراسٍ.. وأشجارٍ.. وكرات 

ثلج.. 

وأطفالٍ.. وملائكه.. 

لا تناسبني.. 

إنني لا أرتاح للبطاقات الجاهزه.. 

ولا للقصائد الجاهزه.. 

ولا للتمنيات التي برسم التصدير 

فهي كلها مطبوعة في باريس، أو لندن، 

أو أمستردام.. 

ومكتوبةٌ بالفرنسية، أو الانكليزية.. 

لتصلح لكل المناسبات 

وأنت لست امرأة المناسبات.. 

بل أنت المرأة التي أحبها.. 

أنت هذا الوجع اليومي.. 

الذي لا يقال ببطاقات المعايده.. 

ولا يقال بالحروف اللاتينيه... 

ولا يقال بالمراسله.. 

وإنما يقال عندما تدق الساعة منتصف الليل.. 

وتدخلين كالسمكة إلى مياهي الدافئه.. 

وتستحمين هناك.. 

ويسافر فمي في غابات شعرك الغجري 

ويستوطن هناك.. 

4 

لأنني أحبك.. 

تدخل السنة الجديدة علينا.. 

دخول الملوك.. 

ولأنني أحبك.. 

أحمل تصريحاً خاصاً من الله.. 

بالتجول بين ملايين النجوم.. 

5 

لن نشتري هذا العيد شجره 

ستكونين أنت الشجره 

وسأعلق عليك.. 

أمنياتي.. وصلواتي.. 

وقناديل دموعي.. 

6 

كل عامٍ وأنت حبيبتي.. 

أمنيةٌ أخاف أن أتمناها 

حتى لا أتهم بالطمع أو بالغرور 

فكرةٌ أخاف أن أفكر بها.. 

حتى لا يسرقها الناس مني.. 

ويزعموا أنهم أول من اخترع الشعر.. 

7 

كل عامٍ وأنت حبيبتي.. 

كل عامٍ وأنت حبيبك.. 

أنا أعرف أنني أتمنى أكثر مما ينبغي.. 

وأحلم أكثر من الحد المسموح به.. 

ولكن.. 

من له الحق أن يحاسبني على أحلامي؟ 

من يحاسب الفقراء؟.. 

إذا حلموا أنهم جلسوا على العرش 

لمدة خمس دقائق؟ 

من يحاسب الصحراء إذا توحمت على جدول ماء؟ 

هناك ثلاث حالاتٍ يصبح فيها الحلم شرعياً: 

حالة الجنون.. 

وحالة الشعر.. 

وحالة التعرف على امرأة مدهشةٍ مثلك.. 

وأنا أعاني – لحسن الحظ- 

من الحالات الثلاث.. 

8 

اتركي عشيرتك.. 

واتبعيني إلى مغائري الداخليه 

اتركي قبعة الورق.. 

وموسيقى الجيرك.. 

والملابس التنكريه.. 

واجلسي معي تحت شجر البرق.. 

وعباءة الشعر الزرقاء.. 

سأغطيك بمعطفي من مطر بيروت 

وسأسقيك نبيذاً أحمر.. 

من أقبية الرهبان.. 

وسأصنع لك طبقاً إسبانياً.. 

من قواقع البحر.. 

إتبعيني – يا سيدتي- إلى شوارع الحلم الخلفيه.. 

فلسوف أطلعك على قصائد لم أقرأها لأحد.. 

وأفتح لك حقائب دموعي.. 

التي لم أفتحها لأحد.. 

ولسوف أحبك.. 

كما لا أحبك أحد.. 

9 

عندما تدق الساعة الثانية عشره 

وتفقد الكرة الأرضية توازنها 

ويبدأ الراقصون يفكرون بأقدامهم.. 

سأنسحب إلى داخل نفسي.. 

وأسحبك معي.. 

فأنت امرأةٌ لا ترتبط بالفرح العام 

ولا بالزمن العام.. 

ولا بهذا السيرك الكبير الذي يمر أمامنا.. 

ولا بتلك الطبول الوثنية التي تقرع حولنا.. 

ولا بأقنعة الورق التي لا يبقى منها في آخر الليل 

سوى رجالٍ من ورق.. 

ونساءٍ من ورق.. 

10 

آه.. يا سيدتي 

لو كان الأمر بيدي.. 

إذن لصنعت سنةً لك وحدك 

تفصلين أيامها كما تريدين.. 

وتسندين ظهرك على أسابيعها كما تريدين 

وتتشمسين.. 

وتستحمين.. 

وتركضين على رمال شهورها.. 

كما تريدين.. 

آه.. يا سيدتي.. 

لو كان الأمر بيدي.. 

لأقمت عاصمةً لك في ضاحية الوقت 

لا تأخذ بنظام الساعات الشمسية والرمليه 

ولا يبدأ فيها الزمن الحقيقي 

إلا.. 

عندما تأخذ يدك الصغيرة قيلولتها.. 

داخل يدي.. 

11 

كل عامٍ وعيناك أيقونتان بيزنطيتان.. 

ونهداك طفلان أشقران.. 

يتدحرجان على الثلج.. 

كل عامٍ.. وأنا متورطٌ بك.. 

وملاحقٌ بتهمة حبك.. 

كما السماء متهمةٌ بالزرقه 

والعصافير متهمةٌ بالسفر 

والشفة متهمةٌ بالإستداره... 

كل عامٍ وأنا مضروبٌ بزلازلك.. 

ومبللٌ بأمطارك.. 

ومحفورٌ – كالإناء الصيني – بتضاريس جسمك 

كل عامٍ وأنت.. لا أدري ماذا أسميك.. 

إختاري أنت أسماءك.. 

كما تختار النقطة مكانها على السطر 

وكما يختار المشط مكانه في طيات الشعر.. 

وإلى أن تختاري إسمك الجديد 

إسمحي لي أن أناديك: 

"يا حبيبتي"...


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

*أعنف حب عشته*

تلومني الدنيا إذا أحببته 

كأني أنا خلقت الحب واخترعته 

كأنني على خدود الورد قد رسمته 

.. كأنني أنا التي 

للطير في السماء قد علمته 

وفي حقول القمح قد زرعته 

.. وفي مياه البحر قد ذوبته 

.. كأنني أنا التي 

كالقمر الجميل في السماء قد علقته 

.. تلومني الدنيا إذا 

.. سميت من أحب .. أو ذكرته 

.. كأنني أنا الهوى 

.. وأمه .. وأخته 

من حيث ما انتظرته 

.. مختلف عن كل ما عرفته 

مختلف عن كل ما قرأته 

.. وكل ما سمعته 

.. لو كنت أدري 

أنه نوع من الإدمان .. ما أدمنته 

.. لو كنت أدري أنه 

باب كثير الريح ، ما فتحته 

.. لو كنت أدري أنه 

عود من الكبريت ، ما أشعلته 

هذا الهوى . أعنف حب عشته 

.. فليتني حين أتاني فاتحا 

يديه لي .. رددته 

.. وليتني من قبل أن يقتلني 

.. قتلته 

.. هذا الهوى الذي أراه في الليل 

.. أراه .. في ثوبي 

.. وفي عطري .. وفي أساوري 

.. أراه .. مرسوما على وجه يدي 

.. أراه .. منقوشا على مشاعري 

.. لو أخبروني أنه 

.. طفل كثير اللهو والضوضاء ما أدخلته 

.. وأنه سيكسر الزجاج في قلبي 

.. لما تركته 

.. لو اخبروني أنه 

سيضرم النيران في دقائق 

ويقلب الأشياء في دقائق 

ويصبغ الجدران بالأحمر والأزرق في دقائق 

.. لكنت قد طردته 

.. يا أيها الغالي الذي 

.. أرضيت عني الله .. إذ أحببته 

أروع حب عشته 

فليتني حين أتاني زائرا 

.. بالورد قد طوقته 

.. وليتني حين أتاني باكيا 

.. فتحت أبوابي له 

:download:
بس كفاية الرقابة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

*إلى صامتة*

.. تكلمي .. تكلمي 

أيتها الجميلة الخرساء 

فالحب .. مثل الزهرة البيضاء 

تكون أحلى .. عندما 

.. توضع في إناء 

، كالطير في السماء 

والأسماك في البحار 

. واعتبريني منك يا حبيبتي 

.هل بيننا أسرار ؟ 

أبعد عامين معا؟ 

.تبقى لنا أسرار 

.. تحدثي 

عن كل ما يخطر في بالك من أفكار 

، عن قطة المنزل 

عن آنية الأزهار 

عن الصديقات اللواتي 

.. زرت في النهار 

.. والمسرحيات التي شاهدتها 

.. والطقس ، والأسفار 

.. تحدثي 

عما تحبين من الأشعار 

، عن عودة الغيم 

وعن رائحة الأمطار 

.. تحدثي إلي عن بيروت 

.. وحبنا المنقوش 

فوق الرمل والمحار 

.. فإن أخبارك يا حبيبتي 

.. سيدة الأخبار 

.. تصرفي حبيبتي 

كسائر النساء 

.. تكلمي عن أبسط الأشياء 

وأصغر الأشياء 

، عن ثوبك الجديد 

عن قبعة الشتاء 

عن الأزاهير التي اشتريتها 

(من (شارع الحمراء 

، تكلمي ، حبيبتي 

عما فعلت اليوم 

- أي كتاب - مثلا 

قرأت قبل النوم؟ 

أين قضيت عطلة الأسبوع ؟ 

وما الذي شاهدت من أفلام ؟ 

بأي شط كنت تسبحين ؟ 

هل صرت 

لون التبغ والورد ككل عام ؟ 

.. تحدثي .. تحدثي 

من الذي دعاك 

هذا السبت للعشاء ؟ 

بأي ثوب كنت ترقصين ؟ 

وأي عقد كنت تلبسين ؟ 

،فكل أنبائك ، يا أميرتي 

أميرة الأنباء 

.. عادية 

تبدو لك الأشياء 

.. سطحية 

تبدو لك الأشياء 

.. لكن ما يهمني 

أنت مع الأشياء 

.. وأنت في الأشياء

.. وأنت في الأشياء


----------



## asmicheal (27 يناير 2010)

تراني أحبك ؟ لا أعلم 

سؤالٌ يحيط به المبهم 

وإن كان حبي لك افتراضا.لماذا؟ 

إذا لحت طاش برأسي الدم 

وحار الجواب بحنجرتي 

وفر وراء ردائك قلبي 

ليلثم منك الذي يلثم 

أنا لا أحب .. ولا أغرم 

*** 

وتطفو على مضجعي الأنجم 

وأسأل قلبي : أتعرفها؟ 

تراني أحبك؟ لا . لا . محالٌ 

*** 

وإن كنت لست أحب ، تراه 

وتلك القصائد أشدو بها 

أما خلفها امرأةٌ تلهم؟ 

أنا لا أحب .. ولا أغرم 

*** 

ألح . وأرجو . وأستفهم 

فيهمس لي : أنت تعبدها 

لماذا تكابر .. أو تكتم ؟ 

وتلك القصائد أشدو بها 

أما خلفها امرأةٌ تلهم؟ 

تراني أحبك؟ لا . لا . محالٌ 

أنا لا أحب .. ولا أغرم 

*** 

إلى أن يضيق فؤادي بسري 

ألح . وأرجو . وأستفهم 

فيهمس لي : أنت تعبدها 

لماذا تكابر .. أو تكتم ؟


----------



## asmicheal (28 يناير 2010)

*تعلمت منك بأن الحب لا كتباً ولا ورقا ولا زيفاً ولا كذبا 
أمعنت النظر في عينيك حاولت الدخول 
منعني بريق الدمع الذي ساقني إلى شفتيك 
قاومت حركات يدي التي انتصرت بلمس خديك 
وسرقت اصابعي بعضاً من قطرات الندى التي انهمرت 
من بين جفنيك 
وحار النظر بين سيوف عينيك وبريق حبات اللؤلؤ 
خلف جدران من العسل تغتسل بنهر شفتيك.. 
وكيف أُلام بعد ذلك إن أخذت رشفة من اكسير الحياة 
أيقظت في قلبي مشاعر الحب بعد السبات .. 
أرجوك أبعد عيناك عني ولاتعذبني 
دعني أغوص في أعماق قلبك 
دعني أبحر في أمواج خديك وأسبح إلى شواطئ ثغرك 
ألبسني طوق النجاة 
فإني أخشى الغرق في الأعماق 
لم أكن أعلم أن حبك سيسلبني قوتي ويجعلني أسير النهدات 
كيف السبيل والهجران قد ذادني تعلقاً 
كيف السبيل وقد أصبح حبي جنون 
أصبحت مفتون 
تائهاً ..عالقاً بين العيون 
ابتعد عني أو اقترب لا فرق عندي 
فالقرب منك والبعد عنك يجعلني مجنون مجنون مجنون ..

منقووووووووووووول*​


----------



## asmicheal (28 يناير 2010)

احبكى من قلبا يعبد الله بكل جوارحى
احبكى من قلبا يخشى عذاب الله وغضب على عباده
احبكى فحبكى جمره فى صدرى
احبكى فصورتكى حاضره دائما فى ذهنى
احبكى فحبك هو دائى ودوائى
احبكى فحبك هو روحى وهوائى
احبكى فحبك بعد الله سبب استمرارى
احبكى فمن كثرة حبى لم يتسع له صدرى فتسرب الى احشائى
فكان مثل النار تشتعل فى قلبى من شدة حبى ووفائى
احبكى احبكى
فحبك يا سيدتى هو سبب الامى
الاما مؤلمه ولكن احلى مابها انها الام هواكى
فلا تبكى فدموعك هذه غاليه علي
فهى مثل حبه اللؤلؤ تتدحرج من عينيك
احبكى فبالله عليك لاتتركينى اواجه مصير مجهول
فحبك عندى هو المستقبل المشرق والنور
فى طريقى المظلم المعتم المهجور
فالموت عندى اهون من ان تستبدلى حبى بحبا مجهول

منقول


----------



## asmicheal (28 يناير 2010)

حبيبتى الغاليه
قبل الكتابه اليك كان فى راسى الكثير من الكلمات اردت ان اكتبها اليك لك لاعبربها عن حبى شوقى 
عن لهفتى وعندماهممت بالكتابه احتارت افكارى وتبعثرت وحروف الكلمات التى كنت اود اقولها لك
وتطاير داخلى احاول تجمعها واعادة صياغتها لتعود كما كانت كلمات جميله معبره . احاول ان اجعلها عقد
فريد من اللؤلؤ وازين به صدرك احاولان اجمل الاكان واعذب الكلمات احاول... احاول ولكنى اقف عاجز وتقف
كل كلمات الاعجاب والغرام عن التعبير عمى بداخلى اعذرينى حبيتى فقد خانتنى الكلمات وخاننى التعبير سانسى كل
الكلمات سأنسى كبريائى كرجل شرقى سأنسى كل ما كان فى داخلى من الكلام الجميل.
سأقولك للك (احبك) كلمه نطقها قلبى قبل لسانى كلمه هزت وزلزلت كيانى ...احبك بكل مشاعرى واحاسيسى .
ساهمسها همس وسأصرخ بها وساكتبها وسأجعلها سرا وعلانيه ساجمع بها كل المقناقضات فهى قاموس
يترجم كل اللغات سيعرفها البعيد قبل القريب سيعرفها العدو قبل الصديق سيعرفها من لايعرفنى وسيسمع
بها من كل يكرهنى سيعرفها الجميع انى ..... احبك ..احبك.. احبك سأصعد بها الى السماء واجعلها كالسحابه
تمطر على كل العاشقين لتعلمهم كيف هو الحب؟ ساهبط بها الى الارض وازرعها شوق ومحبه ليعلم العالم كله كم 
هم مساكين وكمانا عايشا فى نعيم ساجعلها ورود واروعها على كل الحاقدين ليعرفوا كم هم ضعفاء
امام هذا الحب وكم هم عاجزين عن فعل اى شئ لايقافه .. اعذرينى حبييبتى لووقفت امامك الان خجلا
لانى لم استطيع ان اكتب فيك ما تستحقين..اعذرينى فحبك اكبر من ان تصفه الكلمات واعمق من تجد له
تفسير وارقا من كل المعانى نعم حبيبتى ..اعذرينىيامن ملكنى عرش قلبى يامن تعيشين بين نبضى
ودمى .....اعذرينى حبيبتى فانا احبك ..احبك... احبك وهذا هو سر قوتى وضعفى
سر همسى وجهرى والان اسالك بالله حبيبتى
هل تحبينى مثل ما احبك.؟
لا تجيبى حبيبتى فانا اعرف انكى تحبينى
اكثر .....واكثر


----------



## asmicheal (28 يناير 2010)

أغلى الناس
أماااااااااااه
أنت مستقبلي وحاضري
اسمك أكتبه على دفاتري
اسمك ياأماااااااه 
نقش على مشاعري
وبصم على ناظري
اسمك يداويني
عندما أقول الآه
أمااااااااااه
أنت أغلى الناس 
وأغلى من الذهب والماس
أحمل لك أجمل إحساس
أمااااااااه
اسمك في قلبي انغرس
حتى صارت له جذور
تشابكت مع عروقي
أحبك بصدق
بعمق باحترام
حبي لك يجري في دمي
إليك أنت أبوح بسري
وبنصائحك أهتدي اسمك يااماااه
وعلى عروقي وضلوعي ممدد
أماااااااه
أنت اليوم .....وأنت الغد
حبي لك كبير
بشكل وحجم غير محدد
كل شيء تلمسينه في حياتي يتجدد​


----------



## asmicheal (28 يناير 2010)

*أيا امرأة ... تحمل في ضلوعها شموخ غابات المجر 
قد مال قلبي في هواك ... قد فتت حتى الحجر 
لا زال عقلي عاجزاً عن فهم هاتيك العبر 
عبر تجلت في عيون سود .. لملاك ليس من صنف البشر 

أيا امرأة ... يضيع النوم في عينيها ساعات وأيام 
يهجرني .. ويتركني في الليل مع حزني وآلامي 
يرجع لي .. يقبلني ... ويهجرني .. ويرميني بساعات الظلام 
ألا ذكرى تعذبني ... وإحساس يذوبني ... وأوهام تقذف بي فوق أوهام
وتقتلني .. وتحييني ... وترهقني .. وتسليني .. تنومني وتصحيني ... على ذكرى الحكايات
ألا طبعات قبلتها ... لا زالت تحيي بقلبي .. آمالي وطيشاتي 

أيا امرأة ... يضيع العمر بين شفاهها .. دون أن يعود 
أحارب في تلافيف جسمها هذا الفتور والبرود 
وأوقظ النائم في أعماقها .. ليقابل فارسه الموعود
حبيبتي أنتي ... من أقدم عصر عهدته ... إلى عهد الورود*


منقووووووووووووووول


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

المجموعة اللى جاية 

اجمل ما اعجبنى 

هههههههههههههههههههه
يا رب تعجبكم 


:download:


في ليلتي الساهرة......


في ليلتي الساهرة...

ليلتي الخمرية...

ليلتي المبللة بالقطرات الذهبية...

ليلتك الحالمة...

ليلتنا الماسية...

ساطلب مراقصتك...

ساكلمك باعلى صوتي...

والامس يديك لارمي بنا في باحة المطر...

وارقص معك..يا خمريتي؟...

لاطير بك في سمائي الحالمة، وانزع كل الفزع من عينيك...

لن تشاهدي بعدها الارض، لن تشاهدي سوى عيناي...

عيناي اللتان انتظرتا ساعة اللقاء...

عيناي اللتان خجلتا أن تطلب الرقص مع عيناك البنيتين...

لكن يدي كانتا اكثر براعة...

وشفتاي اللتان سمعتهما تقولان: هل ترقصين؟...

نعم!...

سارقص واحلق معك بالروح بعيدا...

وسوف القي بسحري لأوقف الزمن...

لتطول ساعات الرقص ...

لتبقى اياما وليال وشهور وسنين...

ليطول تمايلنا مع زخ المطر...

ليدوم زمن يديك على كتفي...

وسنرقص...

الى ان يمل المطر من سهرتنا ...

سارقص واحلق معك بالروح بعيدا...

ساراقصك على لحن الخلود...

على انغام صوتي...

انغام العشق الماطرة...

الى ان يدب التعب في جسمك النحيل...

وعندما تقترب الخاتمة...

ساقول لكي استريحي يا خمريتي...

فلن ادعك هذه الليلة...

لاني ساطير معك بالروح بعيدا...

من جديد...


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

*قيثارة الامل..ايتها الملاك الجميل..



*وعدي لك.. تجلى انين بوح.. 

وحنين روح...

ايتها الملاك الجميل..

ايتها الغالية ... ابتسمي..

هيا اسمعيني ...

ضحكتك..بسمتك...

والمسي الشمس والقمر..

ابتسمي ...

ابهى ما في هذا الليل ..المظلم..

عيناك...

حين تزوراني.. يحلو السمر..

ابتسمي ...

وارسمي على صفحات الزمن ضحكة...

ارسميها بالرغم من ظلم القدر..

ابتسمي ...

فما رأيت لابتسامتك جميلا..

اضحكي ... وامزجي الليل بنهارك..

ونهارك بالليل..

ابتسمي ...

تصحى الملائكة مرنمة بفجر جديد..

اضحكي ...

و ليت ضحكتك تدوم للأبد

فتحدث هزت" في فؤادي ... وينطق الحجر..

ابتسمي ... فتزول احزاني..

اضحكي ... فسنين عمري كلها..

أسيرة هذه الضحكة..

نعم اقتليني ثم أحييني ... ثم اقتليني ..

لكن ابتسمي..!


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

لا تسألي..هل تسألي..

ان كنت اعشق واحب واحلم..

لا يا حبيبتي لا تسألي..

ان كنت تسألي..

فانا لم احب..

ومن يعرفني يعلم..

اني لا لا .. لم اعشق و احب..

اغرم واهيم..

فانا بالغرام جاهل غبي امي..

لا يعلم ولا يعرف ..

من العشق الا القصص ..

والروايات الخرافية..

فأنا لم اغوصه..

أو احياه..

بالنسبة لي ..

احساس مجهول..

لا تسألي..

فانا جئتكى انت فعلمنيي ..

كيف هو الغرام .. 

كيف يكون الحب..

وكيف لي ان اغرم..

لقنيني كيف افوز ..

كيف اسبق كل المغرومين..

والعاشقين والتائهين..

كيف اعزف ترانيم السنين..

لقنيني كيف اقص لمن يسأل..

ما هو العشق وكيف الهيام..

كيف ابدل المحال..

كيف اغرق بعالم الامال..

وانسى كل ..كل الناس..

لقنيني دروسا في الكمال..

وكيف يفوح عطر الحب مني..

كيف اكون كوردة ندية ..

علميني كيف اكون مجنونا ..

اكثر من كل مجانين العالم..

علميني صراخ الاطفال ..

وشقاء الابطال..

كيف اكون ندي..

ندي كالأزهار..

وعطر كالورود ..

مبلل كالأمطار..

قوي..

كالأعصار..

علميني نسيان نفسي..

لأجول وابحث عن محياكي..

في كل الدنيا..

في اوهامي واحلامي..

وفي كل الكون..

علميني النظر الى روحي..

لأشاهدك في المرايا ..

دربيني كيف اسرع .. 

لأفتح رسائلي..

علني اجد خبرا منكى ..

اطفئ به ناري..

لقنيني كيف اترك كل العهود..

وافرح بنسائم الحرية..

علميني ..

فضولي انا..

لأنني علمت ان للغرام..

تأثير على العاشق..

اقوى من النبيذ ..

وكل المسكرات ..

وأن من يعشق..

يسير على الماء كبطرس..

وكبولس يخترق النيران..

تنبت له جناحان..

ليسافر بهما الى القمر..

يسير على الأشواك..

شاب يبقى ولا يهرم ..

يعشق وحالما يخان يصدم..

لكن عن حبكى لا يتوب..

فيعيد الكرة.. الف مرة..

فانا علمت ..

ان الجاهل لو اغرم..

فبغرامه يغدو شاعرا ..

ويبوح بعشقه على الاوراق..

وبنيران الحنين والاشواق ..

تحرق الصفحات وتذوب ..

لكن...

انا جئتكى أنت ..

فعلميني...

ما هو الحب...

ما هو العشق..

وكيف هو الغرام..

فكليمو الآن من يسأل..

دروسا ..

ستعطيني ...

ام... 

ارحل...


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

*فتاة تسكن احلامي*



سمائي امتلاءت بالغيوم..

يا نخلة البوح..

يا مرايا الضؤ..

وجبال الفوق..

يا انتي…

يـا .. مملكة للعشق..

يا سيدة الفرح..

والحزن..

والحب..

يا ملاذا جميلا..

يداعب قلبي الخافق..

ودمعا سخيا..

يعانق مقلتي..

( فتاة)..

.. يا انتي..

حزني .. فرحي..

يا فتاة تسكن احلامي..

كل حروفي .. و ألمي..

ايتها المستلقية على كل حروفي..

اصحي استفيقي !!!

فقريبا..

ستأتي مواسم البيدر..

لتشبع المحتاج..

يا فتاة تنتمي للكمال..

للحسن.. للعشق.. للجمال..

لكبرياء النسور..

تعالي سريعا لنطير …

في سماء الاكوان ..

احببتك شعرا..

ولونتك بياضا..

ورسمتك ملاكا..

فالمدينة لبست ردائهاا الملاح..

والليل صمد حتى الصباح..

والنعاس هاجم العيون..

آواه …

يا سيدتي..

ثغرك اريج الزهور..

وعيناك يا حياتي.. ساحر..

سحرني..

ملك كياني..

وسيطر على شجوني..

تعالي ايتها البهية الطلة..

تعالي …

لهذا العاشق المشعور..

تعالي…

فهناك اشياء من الحب..

او …

من الانتهاء .. هناك...

في غياهب الامل..

او على رمال النسيان..

تعالي …

صوتي علّ .. واختفى..

فالشعر .. والعشق..

اخذا صوتي.. وتركا الجراح!!!


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

دموعك يا حبيبتي..




دموعك يا حبيبتي..

لا .. لا.. تذرفيها ...

لا. لن اغيب..

كثيرا..

سأخط لك كل نهار..

بكلماتي وحروفي..

سأدون لكى سمفونية....

سأدون معزوفة ..

معزوفة..

الامل..

ترتنيمة الآلهة...

حبي ..

غرامي..

ودمعي وابتسامي..

ثم..لحنها الخالد..

ان سألوك عني..

يا مهجتي..

لا تجيبي....

بل سافري..

وطيري..

في جمال الروح..

وفي ندى الغيوم..

وتأبطي عشقي..

واهاتي وحنيني..

وغرامي وانيني..

سأعود..

لان ما بيننا..

عظيم ... كما الكون..

دقات قلب..

ووعد....ووجد..

وغرام.. وهيام..

لأنك تقطنين بين حروفي..

وصفحاتي..

وفي عناوين..

اواراقي..

وترسمين بشوقك..

لمسك..

لوجنتي..

غيابي..

يا حياتي 

لن يطول..

فللبهجة اوانها..

فالرحيل دنا..

تعرفين الى اين..؟؟

نعم تعرفين..



شواطىء الامال..

القابعة فوق الجزر..

تحافظ على الموج..

الثائر..

خلف الزبد..

مع العصافير المغردة..

والطيورر المهاجرة..

ترسم على روحكى ..

تاريخ الختام..

تاريخ البدء..

وهبتكى روحي..

وحياتي..

بصمت وعزف سماوي..

وغفوت. 

غفوة..

الطفل النائم..

على الكتف الحنون..

غيابي...

يا حبيبتي لن يطول...

صباحا على اولى الطائرت...

المسافرات..

سأعود

تأخذني اليك همسات..

الرغبة..

فأرتمي..

على كتفيكي..

مداعبا..

صوت الامال..

واريج الجنون..

وادون بحبر شفتيكي..

حروفي..

كلماتي الجديدة..

سيمفونية السلام..

عذب الكلام..

وتراتيل الفجر..


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

*حكاية غرام...


*حبيبتي..

اضعُ حياتي..

في حقيبةِ عيونك..

واتسلل..

في ديار ِقلبك..

اتمنى البقاء..

واشتهي الانزواء..

خارجَ اسوار جسدي..

انتِِ فؤادي..

وملعب النسيانِ..

أنتِ مفكرتي..

شجوني..

بين عباراتي...

وعيوني..

انتِ اندساري..

اعتصرُ من الاسطر..

كلماتها..

وأقرأ من النحلة..

عبير زهورها..

واشربُ من الحنين..

والاشتياق..

اشواقَها..

ابتغي من ليلي..

الاحلام..

واشتهي من اوهامي..

السلام .. والكلام..

احّيكُ من وبر الصبار..

يقيني ..آهاتي

ظنوني امنياتي..

اميرتي..

تأتي ..

مع نسائم الصباح..

والبدرُ قد لاح..

كالملاك..

تغير..

كل ما في الكون..

تنشرُ..

الفرح بكل مكان..

وتمنحني..

شيئاً من الغرام..

تمنحني العشق.. 

والابتسام..

تحرك..

الشجون والاوهام..

تمنحني الحنين..

تمنحني ..

الاوكسيجين..

و ترحل

ترحل بعيدا..

لكنها..

تعود محلقة..

مجهولة..

المكان والزمان..

ربما تعود غدا..

ربما الآن..

او بعد حين..

و لكنها..

في كل الاحوال..

سترجع..

ستعود الى فارسها..

الى اميرها..

الى حبيبها..

الى من اغرم بها..

الى من رسمها انشودة..

قصيدة الحياة..

ستعود..

لتضيء..

طريق ذلك المغرم..

المتيم..

سأوقف الثواني..

الساعات ..

الايام..

سألقي بسحري ..

ليتوقف االزمن..

الى ان ترجع ..

لمن وهبها فؤاده..

ليقول..

حبيبتي..

لا تكرري..

الهجران..

فأنتِ غرامي..

ودموعي ..

انتِ حياتي..

فرحي وابتسامي.

و كل احلامي..

غيابكِ..

يا اميرة ايامي.. 

اضناني..

امارتي الصغيرة..

اسكنيها..

فأنا اهبها لكي..

لذلك سأسألكِ..

يا صغيرتي..

يا مليكتي..

كلمة فريدة..

فقط..

قوليها..

كلمة..

تفوهي بها..

احبكَ..

هي سر فرحي..

اقنومُ حياتي..


كليموووووووووو


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

هل من المعقول...

أيعقل أن تخون الدماء العروق ؟

ولما لا ! طالما الدماء ماء
والعروق حروق

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل أن تعتزل العنادل التغريد في وقت الشروق ؟

ولما لا ! طالما أن العنادل طيور
والتغريد أصبح نشاز بوق

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل أن تمطر دون سحاب؟

و لما لا ! طالما السحاب عيني
والمطر دمعي الزهوق

أيعقل؟
أيعقل أن تعصر الليل حزنا ؟

ولما لا ! طالما الليل وقتا
والحزن صديقي الصدوق

أيعقل؟
أيعقل أن ترسم بدون فرشاة أو قلم ؟

ولما لا ! طالما الرسم موهبة
والفرشاة والقلم مشاعر قلبا خفووق

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل أن تصاحب ذئبا ؟

و لما لا !ّ طالما الذئب أكثر رحمة
من أنثى قلبها للرحمة لا يتوق

أيعقل؟
أيعقل أن تكون وفيا لحب لم يعرف الوفاء يوما ؟
و لما لا ! طالما القلب قلبي والوفاء نهجي

أيعقل؟
أيعقل أن تحلم في الليل حلما وتنتظره أن يتحقق نهارا؟

و لما لا ! طالما الحلم حلمي و النهار بيدي

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل أن تغادر لا تعرف إلى أين تذهب
لتجد نفسك عند أطلال حبك المعذب؟

و لما لا ! طالما الجنون أصابني والشوق مذهب

أيعقل؟
أيعقل أن تنادي باسمها كل أنثى؟

و لما لا ! طالما أني بحبال حبها مشنوق معذب

أيعقل؟
أيعقل أن تصحوا باكرا لتلمس وسادتك الخالية علك تجدها؟

و لما لا ! طالما أني حلمتها ليلا تضمني لصدرها

أيعقل؟
أيعقل أن تشكوا لصديقا عذابها
وأنت من كتم سنين أسرار عشقها؟

و لما لا ! طالما أني صرت مفضوحا
حين تفوهت شوقا باسمها

أيعقل؟
أيعقل أن تنتظر المطر كأنك شجرة سنديان يابسة
والسماء من السحب خاليه ؟

و لما لا ! لطالما كان المطر مرهون
بانتظار القلوب الصافية
والرياح لابد أتيه

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل أن تجمع الأصداف والبحر غاضب والأمواج عاتية؟

ولما لا ! طالما البحر وأنا صديقان منذ سنين ماضية

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل تجلس في الظلماء وحيدا
والرياح عواصف لتكتب هذه الحروف؟

ولما لا ! طالما إني مجنون بحبها لا يسكنني أي خوف

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل أن تتجاهل حب غيرها
وأنثى متاح لك عشقها وأخرى كل يوم تكون بقربها؟

ولما لا ! طالما أن ليس لي قلب ؛ فقلبي مازال في يدها

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل أن ترفض تلك التي وهبتك دمعها
وصارحتك بحبها
وأرادت أن تكون زوجها ؟

ولما لا ! طالما إني لا اشعر بشيء نحوها
سرقت أي مشاعر من الممكن أن تكون لغيرها
لصة لا قانون في الدنيا يجرمها
أو عقاب قد يطولها

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل أن تشق قطرة الماء نصفين
نصفا تشربه و نصفا تمزجه بدمع العين؟

ولما لا ! طالما العطش موتا والدمع يجرح الخدين

أيعقل ؟
أن تجمع بيديك حبات المطر
وتمزجه بالبحر
مرادك أن تجعل البحر رحيقا !
هذا من جنون الأمر ؟

ولما لا ! طالما أنها مزجت حياتي
بحزن وعذابا لا ينتهي وألم وقهر

أيعقل؟
أيعقل أن تحسب الوقت كل ثانية كيف تمر
تمارس طقوس الانتظار لحب فآته قطار العمر؟

ولما لا ! طالما أنا مسلوب الإرادة
ليس لي بالدنيا سوى أن أنتظر

ولما لا ! طالما إني حزينا ضاقت بي الدنيا بما رحبت
هكذا سأقضي ما بقى لي من عُمر

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل أن يكون في الدنيا رجل مثلك يترك الملذات
ويزهد من حياة العشق لأجل أنثى نال منها الويلات؟

ولما لا ! طالما إني أحبها
ولن أحب بعدها
سأحتمل كل الحرمان والآهات


ولما لا يعقل ؟
فأنا الحب كله أشكله لا أنقص جزء فيه
لطالما عشقت الكمال في الحب لن ابخسه قدره أو أنفيه

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل يا من تدعي أنك ملكا
تصير عبدا لحب لا ناقة ولا جمل لك فيه
ألا ليته يكفيه ؟

ولما لا ! طالما أن الحب لم يعترف يوم بملكا أو عبدا
في شرع الحب كلاهما يحتويه

أيعقل ؟
أيعقل أن تبحث عنها في الزحام
تبحث عن حبة رمل في الركام ؟

ولما لا ! طالما أني لم – ولن – ابلغ في حبها موعد الفطام

أخيراً

ما الذي لا يعقل في شرعك يا هذا ؟؟

ما لا يعقل في هذه الدنيا كلها
أن أحب غيرها أو أنسى ذكرها
أو أتوب عن حبها مهما كان عذابها

ما لا يعقل أن أنام واصحوا يوما دون محادثة طيفها
أو التمتع في ذكريات عشقها
وملامسة جسدها خيالا دون أن أخدش طهرها

ما لا يعقل أن أفتح يوما دفتري دون أن أكتب اسمها
أو امضي في صياغة الحروف لأجلها

ما لا يعقل أن أكون مجرد عاشق في الدنيا
عشق ورحل عنها
دون أن اترك خلفي أثر يشير بأن هذا المقبور
مات مسموما بسموم هجرها

ما لا يعقل أن أكون غير ما جُبلت عليه
من عشقا أفقدني الدنيا والحياة كلها
والسعادة نصفها !


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

*اين انتي؟
*

اين انتي؟

اسامحك..

نعم اسامحك ..

اعذركى..

نعم اعذركى..

فانكى..

لا تعلمي..

بأنني...

اعشقك كيفما كنت ...

رائعة كيفما جئتي..

اصفها...

وماذا اقول.. 

رائحتها ....

وماذا اخبركم .. 

عنها ....

كل الورود ..

عجزت عن صنع عطر..

كعطر حبيبتي ..

بت لا اعلم..

انسيت .... كلا.... ابدا....

لم تفعلها يوما..

لا اصدق ..

ستأتي..

اعدكم بانها ستأتي ..

ها قد وصلت .... 

لا ليست حبيبتي .... 

لا اعلم من اين ستدخل....

من هنا .... 

او من هناك ....

احقد عليكم.... 

يا من جعلتم....

لهذا الملتقى بابين ....

الم تعلموا ان الاحباب.... 

لا يستلطفون الدوران ..

هنا و هناك.... 

علها.... وصلت حبيبتي .... 

ولم اراها.... 

هل دخلت من هناك.... ؟؟؟

تأتي من هنا.... 

او من هناك....

المهم.. ليتها تأتي..

ها هي .... 

كلا ليست حبيبتي .....

ماذا افعل..

بالله عليكم.... 

دخلت في صراع..

مع روحي...

انها الساعة السادسة مساء...

تأخرت ..نعم.... 

لكنها ستصل.... 

فلن تجعل الساعات تهزاء مني ....

تعشقني.. 

فانا فارس بنظرها .... 

ومن يفعل..

بفارسه هكذا يا اميرتي ....

لكنكى ستأتي ....

الم تلقبينني بفارس....

الرومانسية.... 

اخاف على الزهور ان تذبل.... 

لقد طال انتظارك...

فهي كما انا .. مشتاقة لكى.... 

ولبسمة من شفاهكى .... 

لكن لو اتت.... 

اتجلس عن اليسار.... 

ام اسألها تجلس بجانبي ....

كلا ...لا لن ازعجها .... 

رغم انني احبها قريبة مني .... 

لكن ماذا لو مشيت بجانبها.... 

واخبرتها عن شوقي وقصص الغرام.... 

لكن....

ماذا لو سئمت من حديثي.... 

اذا سأنصت لها ...

اعرفهم كل النساء .... 

تحب الكلام .. والكلام.... 

لكنها اميرتي.... واميرتي ملاك .... 

غير كل الفتيات .... 

تكلمي اميرتي .... 

واروي علي ما شئت..

من قصص الغرام .....

لأنني سأستمع اليك ....

و كيف لا استمع .... 

فصوتها ارق من نسيم الفجر.... 

ومن ندى الصباح.... 

تأخرت زهرتي..اميرتي.... 

انهاالسابعة والربع ....

ايعقل انها تاهت....

عن الموعد ....

كلا.... 

اه..اه...

يا يا لي من مجنون...

الموعد غدا..الان تذكرت..

يا لي من احمق...

كيف تاه عني ذلك...

اذا سأعود غدا .... 

خائف انا .... 

لربما تأتي ولا تجدني...

لكنها تعلم انني....

لا انكس بالمواعيد.... 

وخصوصا معها هي .... 

حبيبتي... اميرتي..

ملاكي....

سأضع الزهرة هنا.... 

حتى اذا نظرتها .... 

علمت بأني كنت هنا.... 

وضعت الزهرة بهدوء وروية .... 

وهممت بالخروج..

لا.. ها قد وصلت.... 

انه...انه... الحارس.... 

حارس المكان .... 

وقبل ان اغادر....

سمعته يقول .... 

ما بال هذا المسكين.... 

من مدة طويلة....

وكل يوم يأتي.... 

وينتظر حاملا معه....

تلك الباقة.... 

الله يعينه ..

الله يساعده..

الرب يشفيه....


















​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

يا قمر الليل ...

بدر شبهته بكِ

قمر..

كان ينير فؤادي..

ودنيايا..

كما ..

تنيرين أرجاء الكون..

ويا شمس النهار..

يا شاهدة على..

روايات وقصص المغرمين..

الولهانين...

كوكب..

شبهته بك...


شبهته..

بحسنك..

ويا نجوم الفضاء..

كم من الليالي سهرت..

ليالي صامتة..

اناجي نجمتي..

اروع واجمل ما في الكون..

كوكب بدل حياتي..

وانار مهجتي..

ويا بحر ... 

يا كاتم الاسرار والخفايا...

كم من الليالي سرنا..

على شاطئك الرملي..

نستمع لهدير الامواج..

اتذكر..

ايها اليم..

عندما حملت تلك الصدفة..

لأقول لها..

لأهمس بأذنها..

لتبقى شاهدت..

على همساتنا.. 

على عشقنا الذي لن ..

تقوى على مسحه االسنين..

على حبنا ووشوشات قلوبنا..

التى.. لن يمحوها الزمن..

اواه...


اين هي..

تلك الامواج اليوم..

ويا عتمة الليل..

وظلام الكون..

كم قضيتُ الليالي..

احلم بها..

وكم تولاني الارق..

عند ذكراها..

ملكت كياني..

وقلبت حياتي..

واحلامي..

ايا ليل...

كم من الاوقات..

تمنيتك أن ترحل..

لتظهر انوار الصباح..

لأشبع عييّ برؤياها..

مع كوب قهوتي..

الفجرية..

وعلى بكاء الناي..

وتغريد الطيور..


ويا امطار الشتاء ..


وحبات الثلوج..

والبرد..


كم سرنا ...

والمظلة تظلنا.. 

ونسمات الصقيع البارد..

تلاعب شعرها الاسود..

كم أكلنا وشربنا..

والقمر يرصد حركاتنا..

اه..واواه

كل شيء يشير اليها ... 

حتى النسيم الذي اتنفسه..

فهي كانت اوكسيجيني..

الذي يحييني..


ارحلتِ لست اعلم...

لكن..

اقولها لكِ

لا تحاولي .............

فانهضي عند الفجر..

والق السلام..

على جبل الامال ..

واخلعي حزنكِ عنكِ ..

وشيدي نسيجاٌ..

من ريش البلابل..

كم بقي عندكِ...

من الزمن..

كي..

تمتطي حصانكِ الابيض ..

وتأتي ؟

فالزمن يهاجمنا..

ويكّسرُ احلامنا..

ويرحل ..
وانا..

ما برحت ُ واقفاً على..

جانب ِ الطريقِِِ ِ..

انتظر...

مرور بائعةَ الزهور..

اريد ان ابتاع باقة..

من الورد والياسمين ..

اهديها لحبي الآتي ..

من الغمام..

لحبي الجديد ...

فقد..

كرهت ُ رائحة َ العوسج ..ِ

وموت البلابلِ المرنمة ..

آن َ لي أن أخرج َ..

من جفاف مظلتي ..

واستيقظ َ من موتي..

واحتضن الحياة..

ونور َ الشمس ..

واترك عنواني تائها ً..

بين َ حقول َ الورد والياسَمين ..

لقد حان الوقت ..

لأكون ما ابتغي..

وما اريد ..

انثر النسيم

وأُبعثرَ الغيوم ...

وانتِ..

ما انتِ..

انتظركِ..

انتظر مجيئكِ..

لتراقصيني..

تهمسي لي من بعيد..

فاحمرُ خجلاً..

وابدأ بالتغريد..

اراقصك والمطر يجن..

طرباّ..

بين اعشاش الحساسين..

نبني عشاًّ من رداءٍ..

ملؤه الحب والحنين..

فأنا ..

لأميرتي مشتاق..

لوردة الربيع..

لزنبقة الحقول..

لعشقي الازلي..





*

جود مورننج للحب..

*


----------



## asmicheal (29 يناير 2010)

كانت حياتي ولم تزل ....



كانت حياتي....

حياتي نسمة دون زهور..

حتى رأيت الجمال بجانبي..

حبيبتي ..

جميلة..

دون الالوان والزينة..

مضيئة كالشمس..

نقية كالثلج..

ممشوقة حسناء..

ضل بها خيالي ..

وشلال شعرها يتململ.. 

عل اكتافها كالماس..

فأضحيت هيمان ... 

بلا زمان..

سمعتكِ تواسيني..

وتسرب ندائكِ الى فؤادي..

ولمحت خيالك..

هناك لا يقوى على النظر..

لا يقوى على الهتاف باسمي..

لكنني شاهدت...

ووصلتني من مقلتيكِ نظرة..

بلا امل..

نظرة انتزعت نفسها ...

بانت رغما عنك..

حيث تجلسي هناك..

منقبة..

عن مستقبل لا يخصني..

عن رسم ..لايشبه رسمي..

هناك حيث..

تشاهدي عباراتي ...

كأنها ليست لك..

وتسري قسوتك على روحي..

تسحق زوايا انفاسي..

اشاهدكِ هناك ..

كرسمةٍ ..

غير مكتملة..

تسعين الانسجام..

واقفة دون روح..

مظلمة..

بلا نور..

لكني ..اراكِ..

بصورة جميلة ..

من الايام الغابرة...

تأتين لملاقاتي ..

تحت زخ المطر..

اتذكرين..؟..

في لقاؤنا الأول ...

راقصتك..

ضممتك..

وكان هطول المطر..

وكان عيد العشاق..

اتذكرين..

حيث كنا هناك معا ...

نجلس على ذلك اللوح الخشبي...

نتسامر ..

نتناجى...

ويداكِ تغمرني..

ورأسي ملقى هناك..

في اجمل واروع مشهدٍ .. 

على صدرك..

اشم رائحة عطرك...

اشتقت لعنيكِ اليوم ..

اشتقت الاحساس بطعم الحب..

ولم اراكِ..

انتِ ما برحت هناك...

تحملين فؤادي بين اناملكِ..

وتحفظيه مع بقية حوائجك..

فالذكريات التي تجعلني سعيداً..

احرقتها انتِ ..

برحيلك المذري..

هناك ..اشاهدك كسراب..

كقصيدة لم تر الشعاع..

واشتاق ان اراكِ..

من جديد...

ابحث بداية لما انتهيت...

وخيالك هناك يغريني بالقبل..

ويحرق حروفي دموعا بلون الامل..

اافتش لكِ كل يوم...

عن عذر..

حتى لا ينبذكِ قرائي..

ارسمك بروعة حسنكِ ..

ببهاء طلتك..

عالماً ومدركاً...

ان في الفكر سرا لم اعلمه...

خيالك هناك لا بعيدا مني..

واحترق لهيباً وشوقاً..

لرؤياكِ..

اووووااااااااه...

ليتني استطيع كالطير...

ان احلق مسافراً اليكِ..

وكم اتوقُ..

واحن لعينيكِ..

اليوم...

قبل الغد...

ككل يوم ..

وكل ليلة ..قمرية..

ااااااااااااه يا غاليتي..

مليكتي..

خلقت لكِ وولدتِ لأجلي...

حبيبتي ...

ها انا اتِ اليكِ...

بالحقيقة ..ام بالخيال..

مع نسائم الصباح...

مع الرياح المزمجرة..

فاستعدي للفرحة ...

البهجة سأرسمها لكِ...

بحروف من نور..

مضيئة ساطعة...

وجدت هذه العبارات...

مبعثرة على التراب...

وقبران بجانبها..

نقش عليهما...

ان التقينا..

وفرقتنا الساعات ... 

فلن نفترق اعدك...

بعد الممات...


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2010)

ابتهج الخاطر وسرَ الفؤاد ..

وتراقصت كلماتي فرحاً..

وابتهاجاً لأفكارك المبدعة..

فانا من يصفق وينحني اعتزازاً ..

وفخراً لثنائكم  ولسمو لشخصكم..

 الكريم..

أنا من يهتف  اااااااااالآه...........

بالحقيقة..

جداً ممتن لكِ  اسميشال..

على هذه اللفتة الغالية من الاعماق ..

ولايسعني الا ان اقول لحضرتكم..

ان ما فعلتيه اليوم هنا...

لهو فرح عظيم..

 امتد الى كل اقاليم الروح والكيان..

سيدتي..

جزيل شكري.. وتقديري وامتناني..

لما صنعتِ هنا..

دمتِ بخير ..

لك ِ مني؟؟ ..

ورود المحبة المغلفة..

 بزهور الامتنان ..


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (29 يناير 2010)

اعلمي أنني لن ولن أترك حبكي لحظة من اللحظات ...* أحبك غزاله هاربه من سلطه القبيله أحبك قصيده ما كتبت .. وجنه على حدود الغيم*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*


منتهى الشكر

موضوع رائع ومجهود جميل


الرب يبارككم


​*


----------



## asmicheal (30 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ابتهج الخاطر وسرَ الفؤاد ..
> 
> وتراقصت كلماتي فرحاً..
> 
> ...


 


:download:

اية دة كلة  احنا مش قدك 
يا ملك الرومانس 

لا استحق كل هذا الكلام 

الجمال والشكر كلة 

لكل فنان اعطاة اللة الموهبة ليشركنا 
خواطرة الرقيقة 


انا مش بعرف اكتب شعر 

بتذوقة فقط 

فالشكر لكتاب ومنتجى هذا الالماس والجواهر الفاخرة 

وسبب انشائى هذا الموضوع 

انى ارى السرعة والمادية طغت على الكلمة الحلوة 
الدافع الاقوى على الاطلاق للاستمتاع ومواصلة الحياة


----------



## asmicheal (30 يناير 2010)

:smi411:


اةةةةةةةةةةةة

كنت هانسى 

لو ممكن يعنى 
تكتب عنوان كل قصيدة من قصائدك 

بالاحمر 

لان العنوان عادة فى قصائدك معبر ومنتقى بعناية ومكمل لمحتوى القصيدة 

ممكن كليمو لانى لا املك حق التعديل


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

اليكِ.. لعينيكِ..اشتاق قلمي..










اهواكِ...

واشتاق لرؤياكِ ..

عاشق انا..

لكِلماتي ...

المدونة عنكِ..

ولكِ...

و اروع اوقاتي ...

عندما.. اناجيكِ ...

و قد مر الزمان..

وان الاوان..

لأدونَ...

فيه شيء عنكِ...

فيا حبيبتي...

ويا مهجتي...

ويا نوراً بهياً...

يا ملاكي..

اليكِ.. لعينيكِ..

اشتاق قلمي ..

فوادي اشتاق ..

لملقاكِ

منايّ كان..

ان اعرفكِ...

هدفي اليوم... 

عدم فقدانكِ...

اسميك...

اميرة الأمنيات ...

والاحلام...

والرغبات...

واغدو معترفاً...

اتى يبحث في الغرام ...

عن اشاعةٍ..

لو تكونينها...

فأعترف لكِ بخطاياي...

بحراً..

واخط تحت شعرك الاسود...

شعراً...

وااااا اصورُ...خارطة حياتي...

مسافاتها احلام نائمة...

على بوابة الاماني...

والقبلات...

ااواااااه...

القبلات...

هي...

تصريح العبور...

الى رمال شطأنك..

فادعوكِ ...

سيدة المكان...

والزمان...

وسيدتي كل اوان...

وهنا ...

شرع النهار قداسه...

كم مناجات...

على شفاهنا..

انتِ...

وانااااااا..



وقد كتبنا النوايا ...

عنبراًً...

وبخوراً...

فاحلق من دون هوية...

لأقابلك...

بلا موعد...

بلا انذار..

حلم رأيته فاحسست...

خلاله انني فارس الاحلام...

وقد وجدتِ اميركِ..

الآتٍ ...

على مركبة الجان...

ليخطفكِ ..

من براثن النسيان...

الى دنيا ...

القانون فيها..

الحب والحنان..

الشوق والامان..

واسمى المعان..


كليموووووو


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

البساطة والرقة 


:download:


زى رحمة ربنا
حبك أتى
طب يعمل ايه بس الفتى
لازم يحب
البنت مش لقطة فى كليب
البنت لقطة فى الحياة
شِعر و رصاص
فى ايديها اكسير الخلاص
وبتستعد تقدمه
كل الولاد اتقدموا
مالقوش نهاية لقلبها
ياقلبى لم تحبها
حِب بصحيح
معجزة من ارض المسيح
معجونة بايدين العجب
مش عايزة دبلة ولا دهب
عايزة النهاية المفرحة
صوابعها نبتت اجنحة
وطارت لفوق
انا اللى عايش فى الشقوق
ازاى راح ادفع مهرها​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*أكثر مما أتمنى*​

أكثر مما أتمنى


كان بأمكانى مغازلتك كأمراتاً عاديه
كان بوسعى أحضار الآت العشق واكون مغنيا
كان بيدى أتشكل بالياقوت والفيروز وأاتيكى كالعاشقين
كان بيدى أتأقلم بضوء القمر وألقى بمسامعك كلمات المحبين


ولكن كيف وأنتى غير جميع النساء
كيف وأنتى لا يستهويكى تلك الهراء

كيف وأنتى بعيده كبعد الارض عن السماء
كيف أقترب من شمساً وانا لا يسترنى رداء
كيف وانتى أميره تستحقين أميراً من الامراء
كيف وانا املك قلباً وباقى أملاكى هباء


فعليا بأن أبتلع الدمع وتسير الآمى من المحزوفات
ابتلع الآهات وأعترف بان احلامى أحلام المراهقات
أكتم صوت سكوتى وتسير أنفعالاتى من المسجوانات
ففى تلك الحالة لا تسعفنى قوانين ولا معترافات
فالتاريخ جأنى متأخراً وأحضرنى أليكى من الخيالات
فماذا يفيد بحثى عن أمرأتاً تسكن الروح والذات
ماذا يفيد قلبى وهو لا يسكنك الى الممات


فأنتى حقاً من كنتى تشغلين كيانى
كنت انتظرك ببقايا بقايا أحضانى
كنت انتظرك أمرأتاً تعيد من تانى بنيانى
اهداء فى حضنك فحضنك كان يمحوا أحزانى
فأنتى أمراتاً تأخدنى برغم خوفى وأحزانى
امراتاً بدون مجهود كتبت فى قلبها أسمى وعنوانى
فلا تستغربين فما حدث كان بدون أستأذانى
فكنت أصرخ متحفظاً وكان قلبى اليكى يتحدانى
فبدون واعياً أطلقتهُ لانه كان سايعصانى
فأنى أمامك عاجزاً ولا أنتظر أستحسانى
لانك ببساطه نجمه من السماء وانا من عالم تانى


فلا تتعجبى ولا تسألين
ولا تقولى شيئاً فانا من المعدمين
ولكن قلمى خاننى وكتب لكى تعلمين
أنك أمرأتاً فى زمناً لا تتعوضين
أمرأتا أكثر من تمنى قلبى طوال السنين






​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*دعوة حب *


*دعوة حب

أقدم لكِ دعوتي الي جنةٍ في منتصف الفضاء
لم ولن يذهب اليها سوى أنا وأنتِ أحبـــــــاء
بعيداً عن الأرض والماء وكثـرة الضوضاء
بعيداً عن كل شيء يسلب منا النعيم والرخاء
بعيداً عن قلوب حاقدة جاحدة وملؤها ريـــاء 
لايشاركنا فرحنا غير قلبنا فيه الحب والوفاء
هناك تذوب الشمس من دفيء حبنا في الشتاء 
نطلق كلمات حب تاهت مــــن أفكار الشعراء 
فتقترب الكواكب نحو همسنا مع أنها صمــاء
هناك لن نفترق قط ولن نذكر أرض الشقــاء 
سوف نورثه لآجيال نحن منشؤهاتتوالي بولاء 
سوف نصبح ملوك الحب ونجعل منه الدواء 
سوف ننشيء مملكة الحب وستدوم بلا إنتهاء 
هذه هي دعوتي فهل تتحقق وتلبي النـــــــداء 
أم تأبي الرحيل عن الأرض وتتمسكِ بالكبرياء *​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

*أفقينى يا من أسكرتينى 


أفقينى*



*فذات يوماً كنت أعرف فروقات التوقيت .. كنت أعلم بقدوم شمساً وفجراً جديد*
*كـــانت لـــدى مقدره أمــيز بين الألوان .. الأســـود والأبيض وبين الخليــــط*
*كنت أعشق الهوايــــــــــات *
*المــغــامــــرة *
*كـــثيــر التــغير ..*


*أعشق الأمـــــطار .. فالــشتــاء تــعــنـى لــىّ الــكــثير*
*تستهوينى الجدران .. فأحضر فرشاتى فليس للرسم بديل*
*كنت رجلاً أعرف الطريق*
*أعــــرف الــــسير*
*ليا ذاتى ولى تفكير..*
*كنت مثلاً لذو الألباب الخضراء*
*أعرف ماهو خيراً وما هو هباء*



*وجأنى ماهو مستحيل .. قلباُ من زمان الأساطير*
*قـــلباً أحــتوانـــــى*
*طفلاً فى حضن أمه *
*يــتعـمــد الــتـدلـيـل ..*



*امرأتاً حقاً*
*تصطف الكلمات وتنحنى أعتذاراً لأنها تفتقر التعبير*


*أمرأتاً حقاً*
*أمسكت بقلبى باطراف أصابعها وخطت لى مصــير*


*أمرأتاً حقاً*
*جعلت الليل كله ساعــات*
*والساعات بدون اوقــــات*
*والدقائق ليس لها حسابات*


*جعلت منىّ صوره ومثال *
*عـاشـــــق لحد الانتـحــار*



*أحبتنى وجعلتنى .. أدوب فيها كذوبان السكر فى الماء*
*أحبتنى وجعلتنى .. أعشقها كعشق الهواء لعنان السماء*
*أحبتنى وجعلتنى .. أحبها أحب كل الاشيـــــاء لأجلهـا*
*أحبتنى وجعلتنى .. أتنفس عشقها فى كل صباح ومساء*
*أحبتنى وجعلتنى .. جزءاً منها وجعلتها لى كل الأجزاء*


*أحبتنى وأسكرتنى *
*أحبتنى وتركتنــى*
*أستــجـدى الـنـداءً *


*فأليــكى نـــــــــــدائى .. أفقينى يا من أسكرتينى*
*أفقينى وكــونى قاسيه .. أفقينى وبعدها أتركينـى*
*أفقينى يا من أحببتينى .. أفقينى يا من احببتينــى*


​


----------



## asmicheal (4 فبراير 2010)

​


*رسالة إلى ... حبيبتى*

*بين هذه الكلمات ساتسمعين صوتى*
*بين تلك السطور ساترين وجهى*

*فها أنا الان معكى . أجذبك . بأعلى صوتى أناديكى*
*تعالى ندخل معاً ففى هذه الرسالة أجدك وأنتى تجدينى*
*بجوارى تعالى واجلسى لنقطع مسافات ذادت من اشواقى وأنينى*
*وأعطينى الإن يديكِ وبأطراف أصابعك ألمسينىِ*
*وأتركينى أتنفس عطرك . وبعيناكى الأن حاكينى*
*فكم طال بيننا الفراق فأرجوكى بروحك أسترجعينى*
*فكم كنت وحيداً أستجدى قلبك فحان الوقت أن تستقبلينى .*

*حبيبتى بكل ما بكِ من حباً وشوقاً أستحلفك بالله أجيبينى*
*هل وجدتى عاشقاً تجدين فى راحه يديهِ تلك الحنينِ*
*هل وجدتى عاشقاً يستقى الحنان منكِ ثم يقسمهِ على قلبينِ*
*فحقاً أنا عاشقك منذ وقتاً وليس لنهايه عشقى سنين*

*فاحبك أنتى بكل ما تحمله الكلمه . وياليتها تعنى شيئاً فى شوق العاشيقينِ*
*أحبك أنتى بأحساساً بكياناً بدماً يتدفق فى شرياناً واحداً لكنهُ إلى شخصين*
*احبك أنتى فى المساء فى هدوء الليل عند الرقصِ على غناء المحبين*

*فقد تعلمت منكِ كيف يكون الرقص وكيف تتشابك اليدين*
*تعلمت كيف أتصبب عرقاً فى شتاءاً وانتى على صدرى تتمايلين*
*تعلمت صدقاً فى مشاعرى مع أمرأتاً علمتنى أحترم ما تقولهُ الشفاتين*
*تعلمت كيف يكون الحب وكيف يكون الصمت وأنتى فى أوردتى تتحركين *

*تعالى إلىّ الان فانتى أميرتى اليوم .وغداً لا أعلم ماذا أكون وما تكونينِِ*
*تعالى إلىّ الأن فهذا وقتى وبعد قليل اكون ذكرى كلما تأتيكى تضحكين*
*تعالى إلىّ الأن فالوقت قليل وليس أمامك غير أن تقبالين*
*تعالى إلىّ فمهما كان الزمان معانداً . فأنتى فى قلبى كالنقش تسكنين*
*تعالى إلىّ فبدون شىء ستعلمين ما بىّ وبأنفاسى تشعرين*
*فانى أحبك اليوم والامس وإلى آخر السنين*
*فياليتنى تعلمت الكلمات لأقول لكى بما بقلبى تفعلين*
*فأنى أحبك اليوم والأمس وإلى آخر السنين*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*اجل هائم انا.. يا سنونوتي....


سنونوتي 






اجل هائم انا...

بحبك..يا اميرتي...

واعشق فيك بهاء محياكِك ..

بل مقلتيكِ .. 

بل ثغركِ الندي..

او شعرك البني ..المنسدل...

...على كتفيكِ...

اجل احبك يا اميرتي..

اعشق كل شيء...

يذكرني فيكي...

مغرمٌ انا...

بصوتك الشجي ..العذب .. 

اميرتي..

اعشق فيكِ...

ِرقتكِ ..

صفاءك...

نقاؤك...

او ربما ..

قوتك ..

وضعفكِ ..

لا بل عنادك ...

من رسمك البهي...

ارتوي ...

تمتلكتني البهجة...

فأفتش...

عن انفاسك اللاهثة...

وراء زبد الريح...

وامواج البحار...

وعذوبة الجداول..

وتغريد السنونو..

يا سنونوتي...

ونسائم الصباح...

ينتابني القليل من المدى..

فالبريق يلون البلور..

ويسرع...

وراء النجمات...

ليلقي التحية..

ويقول للحب هات..

اشاهدكِ..

بين الأغصانِ...

في البستان...

في الماءِ..

بدرٌ يعشقُ بدر السماء...

بعد قليل... 

وايضاً بعد قليل...
*
*بدرُ السماء يغفو..

بينما ..

البدرُ الآخر يطل...

يضيء عتمتي... 

وظلام ليلي...

فارنم ...

ببساطةِ مغرم...

وانضم لمرايا القدر...

مفتون بحسنك االبهي..

وبنشوة البلابل ..

امضي مع الطيور...

أترجمُ عبيركِ..

اتنفسه ا بين ذراعيكِ ..

على شفتيكِ.....

احط رحالي...

على بسمتكِ... 

تستريح الخيول...

فأسير الى عشقي الوردي...

الى حبي الابدي...

فارى الندى بسحر جفونكِ...

وصوتك العليل يهمس...

كالنسيم العابر...

فأرمي اشعاري على قدميكِ ...

واستريح...

اميرتي...

اسطورةٌ انتِ...

وشمعةٌ ...

منيرةٌ في آخر المشوار..

ما اروع ضحكتكِ...

فارستي انتِ...

لا بل ...اميرتي انتِ...

بل انتِ...

قصيدة على افواه الشعار...


كليموووووووووووو..,

*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مارس 2010)

*بالامس كلمتني...






نعم كانت الاولى...

لما كلمتني...

وبين تلك العبارات...

المغادرة...الى بحر الافق..

كلمتني...

في طي الغيمات... 

والرعد ينفجر..

بين الومضات..

عندها ...كلمتني...

وانا...

اقولها لكِ ..مرة اولى ...

يا جميلة الجميلات...

وابهى ما في الفجر...

وما في السموات...

ارددها بلا وجل..

بلا خوف... فيا سيدتي...

انتِ... اميرة الاميرات..

وسيدة الازمان والاوقات...

بأستطاعتك اليوم.. 

يا سيدة الافراح...

ان تظهري ثوب الاحلام...

يمكنكِ غداً ...

يا سيّدة الحياة... 

ان ترقصي... لبزوغ الفجر...

للصباح...

على انين الناي...

وعزفٍ يدمل الجراح...

وا ن تشتري سطور اشعارنا..

بدفء الساعات...

وبرودة الايام...

بإمكانكِ الليلة...

ان تسافري.. 

مع النسمات...

سوف ادخل فؤادك...

لأسكن فيه...

احتمي من وجع الايام...

وباسمك الزهري أُسكن ظمئي...

وتعتريني البهجة.. وافقد الكلام...

انقب عن رسمكِ ...

بين سطور الامنيات...

وبمعطف زهرة..

اقطفُ** زبد الريح...

واغدو كنارٍ واقدة...

اترقب صمت قلبك...

احفظ بسمتك...

في ثنايا روحي...

وارسل المحار.. لمهادنة العصافيرِ...

والعشب البري...

يساورني يسيراً من الأمل...

والرعد يصدح في الجنبات...

غدوتِ ..بعض من قصيدي...

انتِ هوائي ووقودي...

انتِ علةٌ لوجدي...

امسيتِ نوري وطريقي...

وبهجة العمر.. تسري في الروايا...

خطفتني... ترهات البسمات...

وسكنت في شراييني.

اميرتي...

رفرفي..

حلقي..

فوف مدائني...

في حبور .. كمنار...

يروم لثم النجوم ...

يغوص في البحار...

حاولي...

ان تخلعي عن محياي...

ذاك الوجل...

واسكبينى كأس مدام...

للعشق للوئام...

غدوتِ زنبقة عمري...

بلسم للجراح...

اتفياء شهد كلامك...

اعب نشوى اللقاء...

لقاء وعدٍ بصيف ...

هي شهور.. بعمر الربيع...

بعر الكون...

وعدٍ...

انتظره ............

بفارغ صبر ...

وبتأنٍ..

اجاهد..

اقاوم سكرات النزف والغرام...

سكرات الحب...

سكرات العشق** ...

والهيام...




*


----------

